# ECNL International a Possibility?



## Multivitamin (Jan 9, 2018)

In an attempt to help ECNL survive can it retake over the GDA by doing this?
ECNL Canada and ECNL Mexico teams? Re-inventing ECNL  by bringing in the infamous ODP Costa Rica and Puerto Rican teams  to join ECNL. Just like everyone flocked to GDA teams over ECNL teams the international teams will flock to join ECNL thus making instant revenue and growth. ECNL can still over-take DA - and vice versa. Some may say International teams are too weak to join ECNL but not all are weak. Additionally when the best find each other with this announcement its actually a good thing. Does ECNL want to be the game changer that strengthens international players and teams. Hence hindering the future of US soccer some would debate. I know Kansas and Florida state get some kind of kick backs for recruiting international players. Beyond my realm but it has something to do with diversity/cultural scholarships and other revenue the schools can claim. Its a win win situation for ECNL to do this!


Benefits to ECNL ( Americans side )at a International level! 
Just a few off the top of my head!
1) International Travel - minimal if any at least for a few years as we have the facilities and structure.
2) Easier access for colleges to identify International talent.
3) More revenue ( all parties ) - not the parents though.
4) Diversity.
5) Exposed to different styles of play.
6) Exposed to cultural values ( travel play ).
7) International Scouts exposure.
8) Study abroad programs ( international scholarship opportunities ) 


Benefits to ECNL at (International level)! 
Just a few off the top of my head!
1) International sponsorship
2) Growing the market in areas not marketed Can't you see it now Slammers Guadalajara or  Surf - Monterey
3) Possible dual citizenship presents itself ( UMNT knows a lot about this ) 
4) Possible broadcast events
5) All-Star exposure to represent country under ECNL patch
6) The benefit to ECNL is not to send players and cost money - The benefit is to receive organizations/teams/players and make money!
7) College exposure to international soccer players - Don't forget boys has ECNL too and I"m quite sure many boys from Mexico have a real chance at making it here for college ball.
I don't know about you but its a prestige by many to come to the states and play Americans in soccer - THEY will pay to play at our facilities!


----------



## Multivitamin (Jan 11, 2018)

Pros and Cons - Anyone? Benefits outweigh the Negatives in my opinion.


----------



## Josep (Jan 14, 2018)

It seems unnecessary.   ECNL is good with that it has and the 03s coming back will give it some bounce next season.  

But like all bodies, the grow until it’s saturated and our pockets are overflowing operation is alive and well.  

I love Mexico, but given that 4 states there were put on level 4 by the US State dept, is ECNL risking a trip to Acapulco?


----------

